# So, I've been asked to introduce myself again!



## Sdaji (Oct 4, 2008)

Hello everyone.

This is the third time I've introduced myself on the Fancy Mice Breeders forum. The last time I described myself as an unknown nobody and was told I was quite the opposite, notorious in fact, but in this incarnation of the forum apparently it's necessary to do so once again, even though my last introduction was just a week or two ago! :lol:

Oh well, here we go!

I'm Sdaji. I'm from Australia. I am a feeder breeder. You may flame me if you like, sticks and stones and all that jazz.

My background is biology, I have majors in genetics and zoology, my honours year revolved around an ecology project.

I have a twisted sense of humour, it can be very dry, so if I seem insulting or nasty it's probably intended in good fun and I probably don't actually hate you  If in doubt feel free to send me a PM  If not in doubt, feel free to send a PM anyway 

I like snakes and insects, I kept mice as a little kid, grew up (physically, not mentally) and started keeping lizards and snakes, which got me back into breeding mice and also rats. The rodents continue to grow on me more and more all the time, I now (along with my very wonderful partner) have many fancy varieties, although I remain in great envy of some of the mice you guys have which are simply not available in my country.

I like this forum because it seems to be the only one run by people who aren't neurotic, fanatical lunatics. It's good that people who have experience with a style of keeping and breeding I am less familiar with are here for me to learn from, and I'm glad that you guys are open to hearing about the experiences of feeder breeders who keep and breed their rodents in numbers greater than all the fancy breeders put together :lol: Both sides have something to offer the other.

I am hugely impressed with what the fancy breeders overseas have produced. In Australia, the best mice are bred by feeder breeders. The pet mice are less healthy, less attractive, poorer breeders and worse natured. I don't know what the feed mice over there are like, but your show mice are like nothing I've ever seen in the flesh. If they bred as efficiently as my feed lines I think I'd be trying to teleport them over here using mental power alone. Incidentally, it's the same with rats, with pet lines over here being pathetic compared to feed lines. Feeder breeders often take some interest in different colours etc, and since we produce so many more than pet breeders, and only select the very best of a much larger sample we have fantastic animals (we're not so prone to saying "Aww, I know she isn't perfect, but I love her so I'll breed with her", we're more inclined to say "Hmm... the slightest imperfection? Well obviously you're getting clonked along with all the perfect ones, I'm only going to select the best of the best of the best as breeders if the vast majority are getting clonked either way"). Our rats and mice must be friendly and perfectly behaved even without being handled and socialised (even though many, including my partner and I, do play with our food!).

Well, there's my introduction, plus a bit of a rant thrown in as well since the introduction had already been done twice before!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome again, You do like to go on dont ya  haha only jokein!


----------



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, such a shame your lines of mice arent so good over there


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

*Waves*


----------



## Apple Eyes (Oct 3, 2008)

Dawson Mice said:


> Welcome to the forum, such a shame your lines of mice arent so good over there


We'll get there... one day. 

psst... I know a feeder breeder who saves his best mice for me.

Oh, that's right this topic was about Sdaji, wasn't it?

Welcome! (again)


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Hiya!....................Again


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Howdy! Welcome Again


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 4, 2008)

DomLangowski: Haha, it's true, I can face facts 

Apple Eyes: If we do I think it'll be the feeder breeding - part time pet keepers who do it  Our exclusive rodent people are... um... well, I'm sure you already know! 

Hi everyone, again again! :lol: It's great to be here on this wonderful forum... most recent incarnation of...


----------

